# 1st Half of 2015 - Auto World Cars



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

1st Half of 2015 - Auto World Cars


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slots-n-stuff said:


> 1st Half of 2015 - Auto World Cars


ok, need some edumacation here on Silver Screen Releases;
68 charger= Christine????

70 Chevelle= Vanishing Point ?????

"Vot's w/ Dis' ??????

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:

the Christine & maybe "Axel's" Nova :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I love Willys but those paint jobs blow. A couple of rigs look good though.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Arnie's best friend drove a Charger, plum crazy purple I think. I'm not sure about the Chevelle. Maybe it was a in the background somewhere ?

-Paul


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*What?*

No 1/24 or 1/32 cars?

Sad face...

Scott


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Arnie's best friend drove a Charger, plum crazy purple I think. I'm not sure about the Chevelle. Maybe it was a in the background somewhere ?
> 
> -Paul


The Charger was blue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jeffaary said:


> The Charger was blue:


TY, think I may have 1 already :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Have to say I've never understood the " I Wheels " releases; what is the purpose of cars with WHITE tires ? I can't say I've seen too many of them on the road lately. And then the paint schemes look really odd. The " Fighting Irish " FC turned to chrome ??? Outrageous ! White wall tires are nice; White tires would get real ugly real fast ! The same goes for orange, blue, or any other color tires. The only place colored tires belong is on these " FRAY " cars; most of which resemble a BLOB of plastic rather than an actual car. Most with badly done vaccum formed bodies and wheels that stick out like a kid's soap box car. And to add insult to injury the tracks are colored as well. Nothing even resembling an actual road surface. Oh yeah, and these fray cars are too fast as well !  Tetsuo.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

All AW needs to do is remove the black stripes from the blue charger in the most recent T-jet release and you will have the charger from out of the Christine movie.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> Arnie's best friend drove a Charger, plum crazy purple I think. I'm not sure about the Chevelle. Maybe it was a in the background somewhere ?
> 
> -Paul


The charger is blue watching Christine as I am typing this


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

^like^ what HO2GO said


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

these are all nice cars in the first half.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow...That's disappointing.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

TUFFONE said:


> Wow...That's disappointing.


Which one's are you most disappointed about ?  Tetsuo.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

It's not that some of them are not nicely decorated, etc...But how many more Willys do I really need? I have too many already. If they are going to reissue, at least use some of the leser used body styles. The Torino and the Ice Cream truck come immediately to mind. There is just not much in this release, or most of the last few year's releases that I find interesting.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

See my Willys comments in the Willys thread. It seems these threads got swapped.


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking batch of cars.


----------

